# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Objava fotografija bez dozvole

## Fae

Drage moje nisam već dugo pisala na forumu, ali upravo mi se desilo nešto što me šokiralo i zanima me vaše mišljenje.

Naime jedna nama (pod nama mislim na obitelj) "bliska" osoba (rodbinski nam je vrlo bliska, ali zapravo s tom osobom nemamo dobre odnose, čak, dapače, niti ne razgovaramo) je na svojoj Facebook stranici objavila slike moje djece koje je skinula sa mojeg profila bez ikakvog pitanja, a ni to nebi znala da nije jedan zajednički poznanik prokomentirao kako imamo iste fotografije. Imam ga namjeru blokirati, ali tek nakon što se uvjerim da je fotografije uklonio.

Ono što me zanima je da li postoji nekakav Zakon ili Pravilnik na temelju kojeg ja mogu tu osobu zatražiti da makne te fotografije (eventualno uz prijetnju sankcijama jer znam da na lijep način neće ići). Inače sa mojom djecom nema nikakav kontakt jer je starijeg počeo psihički maltretirati pa smo zabranili zajednička "druženja" i jednostavno ne želim da se takva osoba hvali slikicama mojih mališana kao da je sve u najboljem redu i on dio obitelji.

Nadam se da ste skužile što me zanima i hvala unaprijed na svakom odgovoru! :Yes:

----------


## Deaedi

Pa meni nije jasno zasto ljudi uopce stavljaju slike djece (a i svoje slike opcenito) na internet?
Inace, jedna moja poznanica je na Facebook stavila slike moje djece sa zajednickog izleta, trazila sam je da makne.

----------


## Beti3

Možeš kraj te objave kliknuti na : "Prijavi objavu ili spam", pa Facebook reagira, no u slučaju da si ti sama objavila te slike na Facebooku i nisi zaštitila privatnošću, ne znam zašto bi reagirali. Ono što je na internetu je javno.
Zato treba razmisliti prije stavljanja. 
Malo prije je bilo na Provjerenom, da mi možemo i obrisati, ali vlasnik svega na društvenoj mreži je ta društvena mreža i može sa svim našim podacima raditi što želi. To piše u uvjetima o korištenju mreže, ali 85% nas te Uvjete nije pročitalo.

----------


## anledo

ne razumijem. zasto si toj osobi uopce dozvolila kontakt na fb, a kad vec i jesi, zasto fotografije nisu vidljive ljudima za koje ti je ok da ih vide i zbog kojih si ih i postavila?
mislim da nemas osnovu za bilo kakvu akciju, osim eto uljudne molbe. treba jos vidjeti i da li je osoba downloadala fotografije pa postavila kao svoje ili je jednostavno podijelila tvoj album. ako je ovo drugo stvar ces jednostavno rijesiti zatvaranjem albuma za tu osobu.

----------


## Fae

Nisam znala da je ta osoba uopće na Fejsu  :Sad: 

Ugl., sada sam zaključala sve albume, prijavila fotografije i blokirala dotičnoga. Zanimalo me samo da li postoji nešto na temelju čega ga mogu tražiti da fotke makne jer ih je "ukrao" - tj downloadao moje slike i postavio kao svoje.

----------


## trampolina

Meni se sve čini da si ti namjestila fotke da ih svi vide. U tom slučaju nitko ništa nije "ukrao", mogla sam ti i ja doći i skinuti.
Oprezno sa slikama na fb.

----------


## anledo

> Nisam znala da je ta osoba uopće na Fejsu 
> 
> Ugl., sada sam zaključala sve albume, prijavila fotografije i blokirala dotičnoga. Zanimalo me samo da li postoji nešto na temelju čega ga mogu tražiti da fotke makne jer ih je "ukrao" - tj downloadao moje slike i postavio kao svoje.


ma vjerojatno to nije napravio, nego je 'samo' podijelio tvoj album koji si ostavila nezasticen

----------


## Davor

> da li postoji nešto na temelju čega ga mogu tražiti da fotke makne jer ih je "ukrao" - tj downloadao moje slike i postavio kao svoje.


Da, zove se Copyright. Sadržaj koji se objavi doslovno bilo gdje je samim činom objave zaštićen Copyrightom i teorecki nije potrebno baš ničime isticati da postoji Copyright pravo ili na bilo koji način djelo registrirati, ali... pravo se trenira u sporu. U slučaju obiljnijeg kršenja prava to znači sud.

Postoji vrlo jednostavan način dokazivanja Copyright prava, a to je datum/vrijeme objave. Tko prvi njegovo. Ako se baš moraš osigurati postoje servisi kao Numly koji ti daju potvrdu prijave i to ti onda služi kao dokaz prvenstva.

Ako pak ne želiš uskratiti sva prava onda djelo licenciraš pod Creative Commons licemcom i tu licencu istakneš uz djelo.

Postoje izuzeci u korištenju djela pod Copyrightom koji se mogu zvati "pošteno korištenje" (fair use) ali to te za sada ne muči i ovo što opisuješ sigurno nije fair use.

Ukratko, ako su fotke tvoje i objavila si ih prije kršitelja, one su pod tvojim Copyrightom i ti moraš odobriti njihovo korištenje od strane bilo koje druge osobe ili firme ponaosob. 

(što je ujedno opomena ekipi koja štanca cirkularne mailove s tuđim fotkama da to prestanu činiti)

----------


## Lucas

čak i ako su ti sve slike i albumi zaštičeni - cover slike su javne...i tu nema promjene opcije

----------


## apricot

> Pa meni nije jasno zasto ljudi uopce stavljaju slike djece (a i svoje slike opcenito) na internet?


zato da podijele s prijateljima ono što možda ne mogu u RL

ja razumijem da ti to ne želiš
i to mi je sasvim u redu
ali ne razumijem kako tebi nije jasno da ima onih koji to vole i žele

ja bih, naprimjer, svaki dan stavljala slike svoje djece, da ih vide moji prijatelji koji žive vani ili oni koje baš ne viđam često
ili ih viđam bez djece
a volim da vide i mene
i ja njih
koja je razlika između stavljanja fotki na net i izvođenja djece u šetnju?
ok, kod mene nije isto jer sam pod imenom i prezimenom, ali da kčlćgh stavi fotke...

----------


## Deaedi

Pa ako imaju Facebook, onda valjda imaju i email. Tako barem znas tocno kome saljes slike, a ne da ih svi gledaju. I napisem primatelju da ih ne smije staviti na neki album ili slati dalje. Svi znaju da to ne volim. I nije mi jasno, zasto bi trebala razumijeti- dopusti ti da meni to nije jasno- ali tko zeli, neka stavlja slike, njegov izbor. Meni doduse cudan, ali shvacam da s obzirom na broj ljudi koji to rade, da se svijet promijenio i da sam ustvari ja cudna.

----------


## anledo

slanje velikih attachmenta mailom je u svojoj osnovi (ako nije obavezne, poslovne prirode) - nepristojno.
a ja recimo zelim da neki set fotografija vidi 30ak prijatelja i/ili clanova obitelji. slanje mailom bi moglo potrajati satima.
rjesenje se namece samo: otvoris album (svejedno na kojoj mrezi) i podijelis SAMO sa onim ljudima kojima zelis. mogucnosti davanja permisija na sadrzaje su stvarno brojne.
s druge stane, posjedovanje fotografija u digitalnom obliku na bilo kojem racunalu koje je umrezeno je sa sigurnosne strane upitno. nema tog racunala i njegovog sadrzaja koji se ne moze ukrasti, samo je pitanje vremena, motiva i znanja. zelim reci da ako se netko zainati i bas zeli pociniti kazneno djelo nece ga sprijeciti dobrovoljno neobjavljivanje podataka na netu.

----------


## Rivendell

> zato da podijele s prijateljima ono što možda ne mogu u RL
> 
> ja razumijem da ti to ne želiš
> i to mi je sasvim u redu
> ali ne razumijem kako tebi nije jasno da ima onih koji to vole i žele
> 
> ja bih, naprimjer, svaki dan stavljala slike svoje djece, da ih vide moji prijatelji koji žive vani ili oni koje baš ne viđam često
> ili ih viđam bez djece
> a volim da vide i mene
> ...


Baš tako. I meni je drago vidjeti fotke nečije djece, pratit kako rastu, prokomentirat tu i tamo nešto. Da ih viđam samo u RL to bi se svelo na jednom godišnje, ako i toliko. Samo ja imam drugi problem, a to je poznata sestra koja ne smije izaći prošetati s malim, a da je neki paparazzo ne uhvati. Mali je od kada se rodio već bio u svim tračerskim novinama, pa su počeli skidati fotke i s face-a, onda sam je morala zamoliti da više ne stavlja. Mislim, nije to njena krivica, nego tih glupih novinara, ali meni se ne da razvlačiti s njima radi objave fotografija. Mogu ih jedino tužiti, a za to nemam živaca. Tako da mi je lakše nju zamoliti da ga ne vodi na špicu i da ne stavlja fotke na FB.

----------


## Deaedi

Sad se pitamo tko ti je seka  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Rivendell, izvoli reći tko je sestra inače ćeš dobiti ban zbog provociranja korisnica.
Može i na pp, ostat će u moderatorkom inboxu :green:

----------


## Rivendell

Vidim da nitko nema razumijevanja za moje probleme...  :Razz:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Vidim da nitko nema razumijevanja za moje probleme...


da bi pokazali razumijevanje i dali savjet moramo imati vise podataka  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Zar Severina ima sestru?  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ima
ali ne šeta nećake

sad bi trebalo guglati koja selebriti je šetala nećaka po špici
i to unazad godinu dana

----------


## sirius

Radoznale babe  :Razz:

----------


## ZO

da sam znala da si skoro poznata po sestri poklonila bi ti one čizmice i cipele

----------


## Rivendell

Ma da skoro! Bila i ja par puta u Storyju, Extri i ostalim glupim casopisima. 
Nije njima bas lako, posebno ovima kao sto je moja sestra koji rade svoj posao i smetaju ih te popratne stvari.

----------


## Deaedi

Hm...dakle, sta znamo? Poznata sestra, zivi u Novom Zagrebu i trudna je 4 mj? Hm....  :Smile:

----------


## superx

hahah, pratim, detektivke!

----------


## Rivendell

> Hm...dakle, sta znamo? Poznata sestra, zivi u Novom Zagrebu i trudna je 4 mj? Hm....


Hahaha, prava detektivka.

----------


## spajalica

:sherlock:

----------


## puntica

ok, ajmo stati ovdje s nagađanjima o poznatoj sestri (ja znam  :Razz:  ), da ne bi bilo kasnije: ajooooj, jel možete brisat, ne bih da se moje dijete/sestra/strina/baba razvlači po forumu  :Grin: 

idemo se vratit na temu, koja je ono bila...? šo da se radi kad netko objavi tvoje fotke a ti to ne želiš
 :alexis: 

ja svoje slike ne objavljujem, osim jako rijetko, a kad me netko na slikama označi - mičem oznaku (fotodegenična sam  :Rolling Eyes:  )
ali protiv moje mame se ne može. pun je youtube snimaka moje djece, i to meni nedostupnih. Mama to zaključa i dijeli samo sa svojim frendovima, pa ja za to saznam preko susjeda od strine nećaka babinog ćukundeda itd. Užas jedan. A zaključava ih i skriva od mene jer zna (jer sam joj rekla) da ne želim da stavlja slike i snimke na net. ali eto, valjda misli da ako ja ne vidim, onda je to ok  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

i moja mama je podjelila moju djecu na face-u, na zamolbu djeca su maknuta, ali sam ja ostala. jer jelte ja sam njeno djete i ona odlucuje da li me moze ili ne staviti  :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

> i moja mama je podjelila moju djecu na face-u, na zamolbu djeca su maknuta, ali sam ja ostala. jer jelte ja sam njeno djete i ona odlucuje da li me moze ili ne staviti


hahahahahahahahhahahahaha

----------


## Rivendell

Hvala puntici. Nisam htjela personalizirati temu, nego istaknuti svoj problem koji je malo vecih razmjera od slike na facebooku i zadovoljstina se moze traziti iskljucivo na sudu.

Sto se tice youtube-a, stavljam redovno snimke svog malog da ga bake mogu vidjeti, jer zivimo daleko od njih i vidjaju ga 2 puta godisnje.

Ali sam recimo podivljala kad su u vrticu trazili da potpisem dozvolu za fotografiranje i RTV snimanje djeteta. Nije uopce pisalo da je za njihove potrebe, da se razumijemo.

----------


## samamama

sve u svemu ne mozes nista napraviti sada.. mozes drugi put pametnije dijeliti slike.

isto tako i youtube? pa zasto stavljas na youtube svoje snike ili snimke svoje djece??
ako im bake mogu vidjeti na youtube, onda valjda imaju i skype pa mogu sa njima popricati!

ja sam valjda previse paranoicna da bi objavila ista na youtube! 

i onda si podivljala jer je vrtic trazi dozvolu za snimanje.. ma daj.. odluci se zeno sto hoces  :Wink:

----------


## cvijeta73

> da sam znala da si skoro poznata po sestri poklonila bi ti one čizmice i cipele


 :Laughing: 
ajme šta sam se nasmijala na ovo  :lool: 

edit: nemam tu paranoju od slika na netu uopće. možda nisam normalna, al nekako - nemam.

----------


## leonisa

osoba koja je downloadala slike s tvog profila isto bi ucinila da su slike poslane mailom. znaci, do osobe je, ne do servisa razmjene slika.

inace, slazem se s apri.

moja sira obitelj je razbacana po svijetu i to je jedini nacin da vide svoje necakinje. albumi su mi zatvoreni za siri krug, a medju prijateljima imam samo osobe koje znam i u RL. ili ih znam skoro 10g u VL.

----------


## summer

i ja ovako kao cvijeta
sta stvarno neko moze napravit s filmicem moje djece na youtube ili sa slikom, sta?

----------


## lidać2

ja smatram da ona nije kriva...tj.je sto ih je "ukrala" ali ti sama si znala prilikom stavljanja slika da su ona javna i da ih svatko moze vidjet i preuzet sebi...

----------


## Peterlin

> i moja mama je podjelila moju djecu na face-u, na zamolbu djeca su maknuta, ali sam ja ostala. jer jelte ja sam njeno djete i ona odlucuje da li me moze ili ne staviti


Genijalno!

----------


## samamama

> i ja ovako kao cvijeta
> sta stvarno neko moze napravit s filmicem moje djece na youtube ili sa slikom, sta?


puno toga na zalost, ali ti na srecu ( ili nesrecu ) nisi upoznata sa onim sto se moze desiti.

problem je sto mi svi uvijek mislimo da se neke stvari desavaju samo na filmu i uvijek nekom drugom,a nikada nama. i dok se jedno jutro ne probudis i prozivis svoju najgoru nocnu moru neces znati u sta se upustas.

----------


## Riječanka

a meni je drago da ima još "čudaka" koji ne žele svoje i fotke svoje djece objavljivati u virtualnom svijetu. ja sam čak i od onih koji se valjda broje u promilima, koji nemaju fb profil, odnosno, da budem preciznija, više ga nemaju (odavno sam, nakon dva-tri mjeseca korištenja shvatila da to nije za mene...). morat ću osnovati grupu "bivši korisnici"...
ljudi zaista više ne poznaju granice ni vlastite ni tuđe intime i prava ne biti izložen opasnostima virtualnog svijeta. na prvom roditeljskom sastanku učiteljica moli suglasnost da se objave fotografije naše djece (prvašići) s priredbe prvog dana škole, kad se javi tata i ponosno objavi da su njegove sve već objavljene na fb....mislim, što reći? nije ni svjestan toga da je možda neprimjereno objaviti slike tuđe djece, a o nedopuštenosti istog da ne pričam.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> i ja ovako kao cvijeta
> sta stvarno neko moze napravit s filmicem moje djece na youtube ili sa slikom, sta?


Ja sam se ovo isto upitala sto puta. 
Može moju glavu namontirati, recimo, na neki pornić? Tko bi to , pobogu, jadan i nesretan, uopće radio i zašto? :Laughing: 
Prema tome, opasnosti nema.

----------


## apricot

a može li pojašnjenje čega točno se bojite?

----------


## BettyBlue50

i ako ce netko raspolagati s mojim podatcima,stvarno ne znam kakve ce koristi imati od njih,hahaha.A sto se tice slika pa neka ih gledaju,Boze dragi pa koliko ljudi vidi moje dijete u zivo npr.nedjeljom na trgu....i da,bas puno imaju od toga!!!!!pedofilije ima svuda. A i to da sam danas skuhala rizu i ribu  je isto stvarno prebitna informacija.Face ce ju isto dobro iskoristiti....Ako nekoga ne volim i bas za inat necu da gleda sta se desava u mom lijepom zivotu jednostavno ga blokiram.

----------


## BettyBlue50

da i mene to zanima??

----------


## samamama

zanimljivo da vam je na pamet pala samo pedofilija i montiranje "glave" na neki kadar iz porno filma.
da je samo to razlog brojnim otmicama djece, pretpostavljam da bi otmica bilo puno manje., razloga za otmice djece ima valjda jednak broj koliko i otimaca koji ih naprave.

preporucam da bacite oko na recimo ovaj link http://www.interpol.int/Missing-Pers...issing_search= 
sta mislite, koji je bio razlog da netko otme tu djecu? vjerojatno do danas to nitko ne zna, jer jos nisu nađeni.

ne zelim nikoga strasiti niti plasiti nekim crnim statistikama, ali sto prije shvatite da se ovako nesto moze desiti i vama, to bolje za vas i za vasu djecu. ne moze ih covjek drzati pod staklenim zvonom, ali ne treba se niti razmahivati njihovim slikama i podacima na netu, jer netko tko ne treba - uvijek gleda  :Sad:

----------


## Water

Ja sam prošle godine bila na predavanju u vrtiću (predavač je bio iz policije), a tema je bila o opasnostima facebooka-a. Koliko se sjećam najveća opasnost je od pedofila koji pokušavaju stupiti u kontakt sa djecom koja imaju profile, a koji se često lažno predstavljaju kao modni agenti ili poznati sportaši i sl. Fotografije vlastite djece na profilima odraslih - ne sjećam da je bilo spomenuto kao potencijalno opasno.

Također je rečeno da se ne smiju stavljati slike druge djece bez odobrenja roditelja te djece, ne znam da li je to regulirano zakonom.

----------


## mamma san

ovu temu selim na izazove roditeljstva jer tema stvarno (više) nema veze sa upitima u vezi ostvarivanja nekih prava.   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> .
> 
> preporucam da bacite oko na recimo ovaj link http://www.interpol.int/Missing-Pers...issing_search=


159 djece, na cijelom svijetu? troje iz hrvatske?
jednostavno, nije racionalno toga se bojati.
ako živiš u meksiku, i bogat si, onda imaš za to razloga.
ovako  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

cvijeto, gdje si to vidjela?

----------


## cvijeta73

što?
pa na toj stranici.
a ovo za meksiko, pa u filmovima  :Grin: 
šalim se, negdje sam čitala da su tamo jako česte otmice djece. al za otkupninu.

----------


## apricot

ma ne to
nego ja ne pronalazim konkretne brojke

----------


## tangerina

Ja spadam u tašte roditelje koji vole stavljat slike svog djeteta na internet i čitat komentare kako je prekrasan. Moja najveća briga nije gleda li netko opasan te slike, nego pilam li njima ljude koje to uopće ne zanima. 
Album s djetetovim slikama vidi samo zatvoren krug ljudi, osim poneke profilke koja je za cijeli svijet  :Smile: 

Ali bi me smetalo da netko tko mi nije drag dijeli te moje slike. Problem je što nad tuđim slikama nemamo nikakvu kontrolu tko ih vidi, ne možemo ih sami maknuti i slično.

----------


## summer

samamama, nisi me uvjerila
tako mi dijete svaki dan vidi na tisucu ljudi i jos su s njim u fizickom kontaktu
zar to nije realno puuuuno veca opasnost?
pa ih isto svaki dan vodimo tamo-amo, nisu pokriveni ko djeca michaela jacksona
ostavljamo ih na tecajevima, sportovima, vrticu
prema tome, ostajem neuvjerena i nastavljam po svom, ovako kao i tangerina i njen ljepotan :inlove:

----------


## leonisa

ako cemo o strahu od otmice, vise me strah javnih mjesta i guzvi te putovanja. 


svaka igraonica danas u paketu podrazumijeva i cd sa slikama, znaci neki no name (za mene) ljudi imaju fotografije moje djece. pa ako njima "vjerujem" onda valjda vjerujem i ljudima koje imam u VL za frendove, s kojima ipak imam kontakt, komuniciram i poznajem ih.

----------


## Anci

uh  :Grin: 

ja teško da mogu sročiti zašto ne objavljujem slike djece, ali jednostavno to ne volim pa i ne radim
jest da bih uživala da ih ljudi hvale jer su slatke :D :tašta:
imam par slika, ali ne vide se baš djeca, više su kao djeca selebritija :D

za sebe se ne bojim, ali ja sam uglavnom iza fotoaparata pa nemam nešto svojih slika

----------


## leonisa

al je filmic nadoknadio <3 :hulahop:

----------


## nine

ima netko da mu je dijete nastupalo negdje, pjevalo, plesalo, sport? pa da je to snimao TV i stotine ljudi iz publike šta zbog svoje dice, šta jer im je simpatično?? ja ne vidim tu nikakav problem, naprotiv čak mi je drago da je prezentirano svijetu kao netko tko postoji a ne neka tamo klinka doma pod staklenim zvonom.
moja ima svoj FB profil radi MBmove rodbine i prijatelja jer sam ih ja sve blokirala  :Smile: 
ima filmića s nastupa na youtube-u.
ima slika na stranicama škole, u časopisu koji se dijeli svim TOŠ u Hr.... ma ima je svugdi i uopće mi ne smeta.
njen FB profil ja kontroliram, a ako baš sad netko nekog hoće otet ne treba mu internet, dovoljno je da vreba oko škole, ili da je pratim s nastave dok ne završi fakultet?

bitna je edukacija diteta, najbitnija, sve ostalo teško i nikako da možemo spriječit ako ne mislimo 24h na dan držati dijete za ruku :ne zna:

----------


## samamama

> samamama, nisi me uvjerila
> tako mi dijete svaki dan vidi na tisucu ljudi i jos su s njim u fizickom kontaktu
> zar to nije realno puuuuno veca opasnost?
> pa ih isto svaki dan vodimo tamo-amo, nisu pokriveni ko djeca michaela jacksona
> ostavljamo ih na tecajevima, sportovima, vrticu
> prema tome, ostajem neuvjerena i nastavljam po svom, ovako kao i tangerina i njen ljepotan :inlove:



i nije bila moja namjera da te uvjeravam  :Smile:  
samo zelim reci da se ovakve stvari desavaju svugdje i mogu se desiti svakome.

ne treba djecu drzati pod staklenim zvonom, ali isto tako ne treba niti zatvarati oci i sam sebe uvjeravati da neke stvari kao otmica, nisu moguce da se dese NAMA. 
Isto kao sto vodimo racuna o tome sta nasa djeca jedu i dali su igracke koje im kupimo otrovne, treba voditi racuna i o tome da nebudu žrtve nečega što će ih obilježiti za cijeli život.

----------


## samamama

ja sam sa svojim djetetom raspravila sve moguce i nemoguce varijante i ima detaljne upute o tome sto treba napraviti ukoliko se desi neka situacija. 
bas kao sto ima upute kako treba preci cestu, ima ih i za ostale bitne, potencijalno vrlo opasne situacije ( ulazaka u tuđi auto da uzme bombone itd. ). 

znanje je moc :D

----------


## leonisa

zar nemaju to sva djeca?

----------


## Anci

> al je filmic nadoknadio <3 :hulahop:


 :Laughing:  isss na to sam zaboravila!
viš, dosljednost mi nikad nije bila jača strana. a i htjela sam pokazati da znam bolje od nje :D

----------


## leonisa

:Grin:

----------


## jadro

> ma ne to
> nego ja ne pronalazim konkretne brojke


piše search result:159...ima 18 stranica, s tim da na zadnjoj ima 6 slika, a onima prije po 9.

a dio koliko ih je iz Hr, pomoć je pretraživač

----------


## samamama

> piše search result:159...ima 18 stranica, s tim da na zadnjoj ima 6 slika, a onima prije po 9.
> 
> a dio koliko ih je iz Hr, pomoć je pretraživač




to nije ukupan zbroj, to je samo broj onih koji su objavljeni na toj konkretnoj stranici.

sta vam je promaklo da je z zadnji mjesec danas samo u zagrebu nestalo nekoliko tinejđera? 

nisu sve nestale osobe na ovom sajtu  :Smile: 

ma nije ni vazno.. totalno je van teme.

anyway.. ja sam dozivjela prijetnju otmicom djeteta gdje je covjek otisao tako daleko da je sa mojim sinom uspio razgovarati bez da je to itko znao, a do njega su dosli preko slike na fejsboku od bivseg muza. sin mi je tada imao 4 godine i nije jos imao detaljne upute o tome sta i kako treba napraviti ako mu dodje pristojni barba koji malo sa njime poprica. umjesto da se odmakne i potrazi osobu koju poznaje, moj sin je kulturno i pricljivo odgovorio na pitanja ( bas kako sam ga ucila da se ponasa prema starijima  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). iskreno, razgovor o nepoznati osobama sam mislila ostaviti do škole, ali sam se prevarila

odonda, pusem i na hladno.

----------


## apricot

> sta vam je promaklo da je z zadnji mjesec danas samo u zagrebu nestalo nekoliko tinejđera?


nijedno od njih nije nestalo.
svi na koji dan pobjegnu od kuće, ali onda ovi ne ažuriraju podatak da su se djeca vratila.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> anyway.. ja sam dozivjela prijetnju otmicom djeteta gdje je covjek otisao tako daleko da je sa mojim sinom uspio razgovarati bez da je to itko znao, a do njega su dosli preko slike na fejsboku od bivseg muza. sin mi je tada imao 4 godine i nije jos imao detaljne upute o tome sta i kako treba napraviti ako mu dodje pristojni barba koji malo sa njime poprica. umjesto da se odmakne i potrazi osobu koju poznaje, moj sin je kulturno i pricljivo odgovorio na pitanja ( bas kako sam ga ucila da se ponasa prema starijima  ). iskreno, razgovor o nepoznati osobama sam mislila ostaviti do škole, ali sam se prevarila
> 
> odonda, pusem i na hladno.


Naravno da me je tih stvari strah, brrrr, i nije mi svejedno to što čitam, da likovi njuškaju fb radi otmice djeteta.
Ne znam što bi od mene  dobili, nisam bogata, ni poznata:ni moj brat Robert također: :lool: , 

no jeza mi je poveznica Internet/fb/otmica djece/trgovina robljem, organima...strahota.

No, di je to mali s 4 godine bio sam pa ga je striček našao, i kako ste saznali da ga je vidio na profilu bivšeg muža, njegov poznanik ili šta? Pa je povezao da je to to dijete i nešto ga ispitivao :Confused: .

----------


## nine

> No, di je to mali s 4 godine bio sam pa ga je striček našao, i kako ste saznali da ga je vidio na profilu bivšeg muža, njegov poznanik ili šta? Pa je povezao da je to to dijete i nešto ga ispitivao.


ovo se i ja pita, di je to dite od 4 god bilo samo???????

----------


## samamama

> ovo se i ja pita, di je to dite od 4 god bilo samo???????


u vrticu na hodniku. puno djece svuda, roditelja, iskoristi je guzvu pretpostavljam.

----------


## mašnica

Imam pitanje kad sam već pronašla ovu temu pa da ju iskoristim.

Da li djelatnik javnog prijevoza u ovom slučaju kontrolor smije fotografirati putnika bez njegovog znanja i bez upita i sl. ne znajući u koje svrhe će ta fotografija biti korištena?



Svjedočila sam dosta neugodnoj situaciji u javnom prijevozu gdje putnik je imao kartu za viši razred a vozio se u nižem (putnik je stariji čovjek), a kondukter je bio jako bezobrazan i napao ga jako ružnim tonom, siroti čovjek se nije ni snašao niti imao neko opravdanje, rekao je da je mislio da je to svejedno... 

Kondukter je nastavio kontrolirati karte, a u međuvremenu je putnik zaspao, kondukter se vratio i za to vrijeme ga slikao bez da je putnik znao i pri tome se cinično podsmjehivao..

Ne znam da li te fotografije mu mogu koristiti za nekakvu prijavu ili sl.?
Jel on napravio neki prekršaj?

----------


## ardnas

Masnica, ja bih ovo prijavila. Pa zamisli molim te fotografirati putnika dok spava.

----------


## ValaMala

Prijavi ovdje:

https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/144059062408922

----------


## mašnica

Fotke nisu nigdje objavljene a da li i za sto budu koristene ne znam. Razmisljam jedino prijava hž-u tog konduktera.

----------


## tangerina

Meni je isto logičnija prijava HŽu jer to sasvim sigurno nije korektno ponašanje, a sad koliko će imati odjeka tvoj prigovor ne znam, ja sam se jednom našla ponukano požalit Promet Splitu za ponašanje koje je stvarno bilo van svake mjere ali na to nisam dobila ni a ni b, idući put ću stavit Slobodnu Dalmaciju na cc.

----------


## Forka

> Prijavi ovdje:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/144059062408922


rekla bih da mašnicin "slučaj" nema baš previše veze s facebook-om  :Unsure:

----------


## ValaMala

Sori, ja sam to napisala kao odgovor na uvodni post, gdje se radi o objavljivanju fotki na fb.  :Wink:

----------

